# question for stanzas with KA24E motor



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok i jsut picked up a TB from the motor out of a stanza KA24E, and was wondering what the lil plug attached to the Throttle sensor does?


thanks guys


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Is it an extra plug or one hanging off the TPS? If its the one hanging off the TPS its for an automatic to help it with gear selection and kickdown. Otherwise... post a pic and I'll go look at mine.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

RocketRodent said:


> Is it an extra plug or one hanging off the TPS? If its the one hanging off the TPS its for an automatic to help it with gear selection and kickdown. Otherwise... post a pic and I'll go look at mine.


i figured it out thanks though, its the one for the auto :thumbup:


----------

